# The 38 types of isopods I keep



## LittleOddIsopod (Jan 26, 2018)

All the photos of each species are posted on my Instagram, you don’t need an account to view them. If you have Instagram just search @IsopodaPagoda. if you don’t, go to 
https://www.pintaram.com/u/isopodapagoda To see my posts

Armadillidium Vulgare:
-Normal
-Gold fleck/Variegated 
-High yellow
-Orange Vigor
-Morph Mix
-Ornate
-Pied
-Appaloosa


Armadillidium Nasatum (Nosy)
-Peach


Armadillidium Klugii (Montenegro)
-Normal


Armadillidium Granulatum
-Normal


Armadillidium Maculatum (Zebra)
-Normal
-Chocolate 
-Spot
-Orange
-Chocolate spot
-Bold Stripe 


Armadillidium Sordidum (Punta Cana)
-Normal 
-Peach
-Morph Mix 


Porcellio Pruinosis (Powder Blue)
-Normal 
-Purple
-Orange
-Morph Mix (hasn’t arrived yet)


Porcellio Scaber
-Normal
-Giant Orange
-Dalmatian
-Orange Dalmatian 
-Orange Koi (hasn’t arrived yet)
-Snow (hasn’t arrived yet)
-Calico


Porcellio Dilatus (Giant Canyon)
-Normal
-Dwarf Cubaris
-Normal


Porcellio Hoffmannseggi 
-Normal


Porcellio Laevis
-Dairy Cow
-Morph Mix 


Porcellio Ornatus
-South/yellow spot 


Trichorhina Tomentosa (Dwarf white)
-Normal

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Georgia B (Jan 28, 2018)

I looked, and I didn't know there was such a variety of the cute little guys! I'm a little bit in love! Do you have them for their own sake or mainly as feeders/clean-up crews?


----------



## LittleOddIsopod (Jan 28, 2018)

Georgia B said:


> I looked, and I didn't know there was such a variety of the cute little guys! I'm a little bit in love! Do you have them for their own sake or mainly as feeders/clean-up crews?


All of them, actually. I don’t have any terrariums atm, so I have no need for cleaning crews. Personally I think they are way to cool to be janitors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dovey (Jan 30, 2018)

It's true. I use my orange isopods as a big part of the bioactive team in the soil of my terrariums, and I get REALLY INTENSE when I count noses and realize that some dang sling has invited one of my orange beauties over for a midnight snack. It rarely happens, but when it does there are repercussions!


----------



## RTTB (Jan 30, 2018)

Impressive array of captive isopods.


----------



## Hisserdude (Jan 30, 2018)

LittleOddIsopod said:


> Porcellio Pruinosis (Powder Blue)


You mean _Porcellionides_, lol! 

Very nice collection, good luck establishing all of your colonies!


----------



## LittleOddIsopod (Jan 31, 2018)

Hisserdude said:


> You mean _Porcellionides_, lol!
> 
> Very nice collection, good luck establishing all of your colonies!


Thank you! I missed that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LawnShrimp (Jan 31, 2018)

Are the P. pruinosus "Purple" different from regular pruinosus? A truly purplish isopod without iridiovirus would be nice.


----------



## LittleOddIsopod (Jan 31, 2018)

LawnShrimp said:


> Are the P. pruinosus "Purple" different from regular pruinosus? A truly purplish isopod without iridiovirus would be nice.


----------



## LittleOddIsopod (Jan 31, 2018)

Unfortunately they aren’t super purple, no where near as cool as an isopod with an iridiovirus. I didn’t name the morph, I purchased them labeled under that name.


----------



## LawnShrimp (Jan 31, 2018)

LittleOddIsopod said:


> View attachment 265060
> 
> Unfortunately they aren’t super purple, no where near as cool as an isopod with an iridiovirus. I didn’t name the morph, I purchased them labeled under that name.


They look like wild-type to me. The ones I have look much more purple after their waxy dust is rubbed off as well.
Maybe I'm wrong as I don't have your "normal" morph for comparison.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hisserdude (Feb 1, 2018)

LittleOddIsopod said:


> Thank you! I missed that


NP! 

And I agree with @LawnShrimp, those "purple" _P.pruinosus _look normal to me, I think someone called them purple just to rake in more sales or something. Freshly molted individuals always appear to be a dark shade of purple/brown.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dovey (Feb 1, 2018)

Hisserdude said:


> NP!
> 
> And I agree with @LawnShrimp, those "purple" _P.pruinosus _look normal to me, I think someone called them purple just to rake in more sales or something. Freshly molted individuals always appear to be a dark shade of purple/brown.


Puce. I would describe them as puce. Of course, I also know where the fish fork and consume spoon go in a Victorian place setting, so draw your own conclusions.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dave Jay (Feb 16, 2018)

I didn't know there were so many!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LittleOddIsopod (Feb 16, 2018)

Dave Jay said:


> I didn't know there were so many!


Yeah!


----------



## Beedrill (Feb 21, 2018)

Wow, color me super impressed!
I've always wanted to get a bunch of different isopod species for my collection. 
Do you ever sell small cultures? If so I'd definitely be interested in buying some from you when the weather gets warmer.

I was also curious if you might have Porcellio magnificus or know anyone who does?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shutout2000 (Feb 21, 2018)

Your as crazy as @Hisserdude

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KevinsWither (Feb 22, 2018)

So cool my dude!


----------



## LittleOddIsopod (Feb 23, 2018)

Beedrill said:


> Wow, color me super impressed!
> I've always wanted to get a bunch of different isopod species for my collection.
> Do you ever sell small cultures? If so I'd definitely be interested in buying some from you when the weather gets warmer.
> 
> ...


I do sell! Feel free to message me if interested, are you in the U.S.? I don’t check this forum often, so if you have Instagram it’s preffered that you text me that way


----------



## Beedrill (Feb 24, 2018)

LittleOddIsopod said:


> I do sell! Feel free to message me if interested, are you in the U.S.? I don’t check this forum often, so if you have Instagram it’s preffered that you text me that way


Yup. Oklahoma to be precise. Awesome, I'll hit you up sometime this spring most likely!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EricSJCA (Feb 24, 2018)

Which species have you seen successfully cohabit in equilibrium for over a year, if any?
What allowed them to successfully cohabit without one eventually overwhelming the other?
Temperature, humidity, or light gradients?
Varied food or substrate?
Predation by a third party?


----------



## EricSJCA (Feb 24, 2018)

Since they have different behavior and somewhat different food, substrate, and moisture preferences, I'm guessing Armadillidium and Porcellio dilatatus might be able to cohabit with some varied food, substrate, and moisture. However, I'm not quite sure how that should be best arranged.


----------



## LittleOddIsopod (Feb 24, 2018)

EricSJCA said:


> Which species have you seen successfully cohabit in equilibrium for over a year, if any?
> What allowed them to successfully cohabit without one eventually overwhelming the other?
> Temperature, humidity, or light gradients?
> Varied food or substrate?
> Predation by a third party?


I can’t answer with absolute certainty since I’ve only been keeping isopods for around 8 months, but I’ll try. You should be able to keep Porcellionides Floria, P. Laevis, and A. Vulgare together with nearly the same diet, temp, and moisture requirements. I have a culture that I keep with those 3 species mixed and they are doing very well. I also know that All 3 of those species inhabit the same areas as I have found the living together unseen logs outside. The only thing to watch out with cohabbing is creating hybrids. If you mix two species that are very similar in size and appearance they may hybridize, which is a problem if you ever plan to sell (since they won’t be purebred).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EricSJCA (Feb 25, 2018)

Would it be a fair assumption that Porcellionides pruinosus would be as cohabitable as Porcellionides floria,
and Porcellio dilatatus as P. laevis?
I have a small tank with Porcellionides pruinosus, Porcellio dilatatus, and A. vulgare. A vulgare climbs highest on the vertically placed pieces of bark.


----------



## coniontises (Feb 25, 2018)

EricSJCA said:


> Would it be a fair assumption that Porcellionides pruinosus would be as cohabitable as Porcellionides floria,
> and Porcellio dilatatus as P. laevis?
> I have a small tank with Porcellionides pruinosus, Porcellio dilatatus, and A. vulgare. A vulgare climbs highest on the vertically placed pieces of bark.


Porcellionides pruinosus and floria are almost identical and (I think) can only be separated via microscope or expert examining, although laevis and dilatatus are obviously quite different.

Thus (based on experience with beetles), pruinosus and floria could easily substitute each other, although I wouldn’t risk the Porcellio spp. Of course, subtle behavioral diffs could exist between both Porcellionides, even though it’s a safe bet.


----------



## LittleOddIsopod (Feb 27, 2018)

EricSJCA said:


> Would it be a fair assumption that Porcellionides pruinosus would be as cohabitable as Porcellionides floria,
> and Porcellio dilatatus as P. laevis?
> I have a small tank with Porcellionides pruinosus, Porcellio dilatatus, and A. vulgare. A vulgare climbs highest on the vertically placed pieces of bark.


Yes, but I wouldn’t mix Laevis with Canyon isos, or Floria with Pruinosus. They are so similar that they may very well hybridize.


----------



## Introvert Inverts (Jul 21, 2018)

LittleOddIsopod said:


> All the photos of each species are posted on my Instagram, you don’t need an account to view them. If you have Instagram just search @IsopodaPagoda. if you don’t, go to
> https://www.pintaram.com/u/isopodapagoda To see my posts
> 
> Armadillidium Vulgare:
> ...


Do you happen to have a price list available? I'm searching for a few isopod species.


----------



## ohaple (Mar 21, 2019)

LittleOddIsopod said:


> Yes, but I wouldn’t mix Laevis with Canyon isos, or Floria with Pruinosus. They are so similar that they may very well hybridize.


Just a minor note on this. Per the only Journal article I have read on the subject, they cannot cross. They tried over 40 times with virgin individuals and were never able to. On the contrary, NA P. Pruinosis and European P. Pruinosis were able to breed.

Garthwaite, Ronald & Sassaman, Clay. (1985). Porcellionides floria, New Species, from North America; Provinciality in the Cosmopolitan Isopod Porcellionides pruinosus (Brandt). Journal of Crustacean Biology. 5. 539. 10.2307/1547923.


----------



## Aquarimax (Mar 21, 2019)

ohaple said:


> Just a minor note on this. Per the only Journal article I have read on the subject, they cannot cross. They tried over 40 times with virgin individuals and were never able to. On the contrary, NA P. Pruinosis and European P. Pruinosis were able to breed.
> 
> Garthwaite, Ronald & Sassaman, Clay. (1985). Porcellionides floria, New Species, from North America; Provinciality in the Cosmopolitan Isopod Porcellionides pruinosus (Brandt). Journal of Crustacean Biology. 5. 539. 10.2307/1547923.


Thanks for posting this reference! People sometimes ask about isopod hybridization...and I have never seen documentation supporting or refuting it, although I imagine that if it were common, we’d see a lot more of it in the hobby.


----------



## ohaple (Mar 21, 2019)

Aquarimax said:


> Thanks for posting this reference! People sometimes ask about isopod hybridization...and I have never seen documentation supporting or refuting it, although I imagine that if it were common, we’d see a lot more of it in the hobby.


Of course! It is difficult to determine due to the way sperm is stored in isopods. That is why virgin individuals are important. I am isolating virgin individuals for my breeding project. I would have guessed they are close enough to hybridize, but apparently not.

Side note, I watched your Youtube prior to ordering isopods and they were a huge help. Keep up the great content. I did Youtube semi-professionally for many years so I know how much of a challenge it is to keep going without clickbait style videos, but you should know it is appreciated by many of us. Your thumbnails are clear to read and are descriptive, which I appreciate when trying to find information. Also, if it is of interest to you I would be happy to discuss my choice chamber isopod experiments, my breeding project, or any of the several isopod journal articles I have read. I am surprised more people in the hobby aren't reading journals since there is so much good research out there. Some of it might make for good content once complete.


----------



## Aquarimax (Mar 22, 2019)

ohaple said:


> Of course! It is difficult to determine due to the way sperm is stored in isopods. That is why virgin individuals are important. I am isolating virgin individuals for my breeding project. I would have guessed they are close enough to hybridize, but apparently not.
> 
> Side note, I watched your Youtube prior to ordering isopods and they were a huge help. Keep up the great content. I did Youtube semi-professionally for many years so I know how much of a challenge it is to keep going without clickbait style videos, but you should know it is appreciated by many of us. Your thumbnails are clear to read and are descriptive, which I appreciate when trying to find information. Also, if it is of interest to you I would be happy to discuss my choice chamber isopod experiments, my breeding project, or any of the several isopod journal articles I have read. I am surprised more people in the hobby aren't reading journals since there is so much good research out there. Some of it might make for good content once complete.


Thank you, i am glad to know my videos have been helpful and YES, I would be interested in discussing all of the topics you mentioned above.


----------



## ohaple (Mar 22, 2019)

Aquarimax said:


> Thank you, i am glad to know my videos have been helpful and YES, I would be interested in discussing all of the topics you mentioned above.


DMd so I don't derail this thread further


----------

